# gargoyle gecko and cat??



## selenicfox (Jun 30, 2016)

Although my passion has always been evident, my love for animals extents to the rather dry scaled things as well. (And obviously my two year old tomcat, Sambuca) I Just picked up a gargoyle gecko recently. She's female and named Electra! Oddly enough, she and my cat, Buca make a weird combo. He purrs like mad whenever I take her out of her tub and only sniffs her (with an occasional cat paw tap, which I usually intersect.) buca is fairly terrified of my little gecko, who happens to be a jumper and once landed on his head. Needless to say, he bolted. And yes, I am 100% careful when allowing them to interact. Anyway, time for the photos!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## selenicfox (Jun 30, 2016)

also forgot to mention, if you wanna see more photos of them, I have an Instagram @catgecko! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

aWWWW


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Aww aren't they just the cutest! <3


----------

